# Is there a link in food?



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

i have loads of food intolerances rather than ibs, just wondered anyone found alink to what they can/not eat - yes all dairy etc but just discovered Runner beans are a no no! - so annoying!!


----------

